# Furness General Hospital



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I was just wondering if anybody has had treatment at the hospital above, and if so, was it ok and did it work?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jillypops

Were you under Mr. Bamigboye? I have been told i have to lose 2 1/2 stone before they will do it. I'm really srruggling at athe moment. From what i can see IUI doesnt seem to be sucessful ( I may be wrong). I just wish they would go to IVF, i have had clomid for a year and although i have been ovulating, i have not had a BFP. Will they do IUI with clomid, I had injectables but didny onulate with these.? Im also taking metfromin.

Thanks for repliying

Claire xxxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi me again,

I have also heard of IUI being converted to IVF, how do this happen and does it happen in all clinics?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi i think i am on the waiting list for IVF, how would i find out? They dont do it at FGH? Is Leeds the nearest? None of us drive, we had better get our acts together.
Yes i have met Mr. Bamigboye a couple of times now, he is lovely, i also had Mr. Mahmuud, he was nice too.
He did say he was confindent that IUI would work if i lost the weight but im reall struggling at the mo so any ideas ould be good, im at WW but the place and hours i work etc dont help. I was thinking of going to docs to ask about dietician?

Anyway i hope thge IVF works for you, i think that that is going to be the only thing to work for me, just get that feeling, sounds wierd.
Claire xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

my next appointment is 9th Jan, then i think they do IUI, not too sure, think it depends on weight loss. Mr Bamigboye says he can do scans at Lancaster which is nearest to me but i have to go to FGH for the procedure


----------

